

Why seed camps like Y Combinator haven't produced any startup with $100M+ exit? - miraj
http://www.quora.com/Are-there-structural-reasons-why-seed-camps-like-Y-Combinator-havent-produced-any-startup-with-100M-exit

======
tzm
They did. "Salesforce Buys Heroku (YC W08) For $212 Million In Cash"
[http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/08/breaking-salesforce-buys-
he...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/08/breaking-salesforce-buys-heroku-
for-212-million-in-cash/)

~~~
zoudini
Hey tzm, wanted to contact you about something. Could you drop me a line at my
e-mail (zaki.rahaman@gmail.com)

------
vannevar
I suspect the main reason is the obvious one: such startups are extremely
rare, and there have been only a few hundred or few thousand seed-funded
startups. If you compulsively read Techcrunch or HN you'll get a skewed view
of the startup world and conclude that such exits are much, much more common
than they really are. The vast majority get acquired for $10M or less.

